# Has anyone's pregnancy been 'foreseen' in a psychic kind of way?



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Hello! Wow, not even 24 hours after I find out I'm pregnant I've posted three threads already! :LOL

Ok, so let me tell you my psychic kinda story about my pregnancy... and please come back and share yours!

One of my best friends, who has all her life senced things (like her father having a heart attack and even HE didn't know... he had to have a triple bypass when she MADE him go to the hospital just because she senced something was wrong) told me, oh around mid November that she thought I would get pregnant around christmas time, and not find out til January. She also said I would have the baby in late September.

Another friend went to a psychic, just for fun, and was told that one of her light skinned friends would get pregnant by the new year. My friend is chinese, so most of the people she knows are not light skinned. Just me, and one other girl would really fit those qualifications (I look like I glow in the dark in bright moonlight! :LOL)

I also did a few tarot readings (well I did one, my friend did another) and basically they said 'you'll get there, but it'll be a lot of work' which I thought meant it would be awhile til I GOT pregnant, and I'd have to work to get there. Looks like it meant AFTER I got pregnant it would be hard work (as I found out today I have no insurance, and thats REALLY important to me and Dh).

Okay so I ovulated late christmas eve/early christmas day. So I know conception happened christmas day, or pretty darn close. I only found out I was pregnant yesterday, but had tested on the 1st and had gotten what I thought was a shadow line. My due date is 11/17/02 (by ovulation not date of last period). I'm totally in shock that this is *so* close to what my friend told me! Since my periods are wacky wacky wacky, they couldn't have just had a good guess of when I'd ovulate to make that assumption just to cheer me up or something...

I'm just totally wowed out by all this! I haven't told my friends yet, I'm sure she will be happy that she was right (and just happy period)... we're waiting until my tests come up real nice and dark first...

So, why don't you share any psychic kinda thing about your pregnancy? I think this stuff is SO cool! I never believed in it before, but really, can I ignore it now?


----------



## Chi-Chi Mama (Mar 13, 2002)

the only "psychic" thing about my pregnancy was a dream. I don't know if that counts.

shhh.. don't tell anyone this.. but one night I looked at my now ex-boyfriend's face and "saw" another guy's face (a friend at the time) I kind of freaked out. well, anyway, a little while after we broke up, I dreamt that I was pregnant. but there was not way it could have been my ex's. so a bit after that, my friend and I got together (the one who's face I "saw")

two weeks after our "first time" iykwim, I found out I was pregnant.

total surprise.. but everything worked out.. the 'friend' and I are now married and our dd is the sunshine of our lives

anyway, Lisa, that's my story







and congrats on your news!!! that's awesome.. hope the insurance thingy works out!


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Aw yes Chi-Chi Mama that totally counts! WOW! What a cool thing... althought I bet it was freaky when it happened!

Thanks for the hope for the insurance... we're working on it!


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

it is very hard to ignore these sorts of happenings!

in October my ds2 (5) started to say he had an invisible baby sister, he carried her around in his arms, brought her to me to bf, put her into bed with us etc. Now this was freaky because I had a m/c earlier in the year and he began the baby sister story around the due date(he hadn't known about my pregnancy). But it gets freakier - next I discovered that I am pregnant again, since around that due date. Psychic ds??

maybe he gets it from me - I have dreamed the pregnancies of several close friends and two SILs before they knew they were pregnant


----------



## hahamommy (Dec 18, 2001)

When I was about 5 mos pregnant with DD, I began bleeding on an out-of-town trip. On our way home we had to stop at every rest stop to check out the situation. I was really struggling to remain calm and positive. It was raining at our first stop and out of the corner of my eye, I saw a dad pluck his little girl from the truck and run in with her. After my turn in the potty, I got another look at the little girl ~ she had dark hair, blue eyes and a name tag that read: Destiny. I felt like it was one of those *Touched By An Angel* moments, it was like I could see the light radiating from her... it brought such peace to my heart







Sure enough, I've got my own dark haired, blue eyed, destiny named Hannah.

~diana


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

When I was newly, newly, newly pregnant (maybe 3 days post conception), my sister had lunch with a friend of hers who is a professional psychic. She mentioned to him that her sister might be pregnant. He "tuned in" to me, and told my sister that I was definitely pregnant and that I was definitely having a boy. As it turns out, I'm having TWO boys--twins!


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

When i was say 20 ish.. I was told by a fortune teller at a state fair that i would get married live near cows and have 2 children possibly twins...

Well now i live on a farm about 1 mi away from a dairy farm with 2 little boys.. Although we are expecting our 3rd..


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I went to a psychic fair in Sept with my mom and best friend. I got a reading and she told me that I would be pregnant either in 20 months or 4 years. I didn't believe her (I found it hard to believe that it would take that long because we were unoffically "trying"). Turns out I got pregnant 4 months later when ds was 20 months. Maybe she was just a little confused about the time frame even though she had the numbers right LOL.
I also had some weird "visions", first I very clearly saw myself ovulating about 8 days before my first PP AF. I knew that I would conceive, but it wouldn't last. 2 cycles later I was nursing my ds to sleep and when I closed my eyes I "saw" a brand new baby girl. I knew that I would conceive that night, but again it wouldn't last. Sure enough, at 13 DPO I m/c. My next cycle was the shortest yet, and despite having no experiences like that again I am now 5 weeks along. I'm taking that as a good sign that this one will stick


----------



## Rollermommy (Jul 1, 2002)

What awesome stories!!








Well, I did a tarot reading a couple of months before to get some insight on another situation and it said I would get pregnant but I didn't take it seriously cause dh had a vasectomy 3 yrs ago. Then one day I woke up and just felt strange, not pregnant but just weird. I felt compelled to go get a pregnancy test, even though in my mind I was thinking, "I'm totally wasting $10, this is so stupid!" Actually took the damn thing in the bathroom at the store with my 2 boys in the stall







And it came out positive. But I completely refused to believe it--I mean there was no way!! So I threw it out the car window.
Baby's due at the end of the month


----------



## Stacymom (Jul 7, 2002)

Two funny stories:

A few days before I found out I was pregnant with dd, we were having a family dinner at my mom's house and my grandma was there. I was talking with my mom afterwards and telling her about some of the problems we were having trying to conceive. Grandma was completely asleep on the couch at the time- snoring Grandma style.







Aynway, Grandma woke up all of a sudden and said, "Well, you're pregnant right now you know, and it's going to be a little girl." She then went right back to sleep. I dismissed it because we were using opk's etc, and I thought that the cycle was a complete waste. But, nine months later, my dd was born. I'm pregnant again, and grandma says it's a boy. We'll see.









I have been nursing my dd since she was born, and hadn't had a period for her first year. We weren't doing anything about bc, thinking that I would have a period first or at least some kind of warning sign. Well, I did, but not the way I expected. One day in October, just a random day, I had a thought come to my clear as day. "If you have sex tonight, you will get pregnant." Well, we did, and I did.


----------



## somemama (Sep 25, 2002)

I'm the product of my mom's psychic dream (my sister and I are.)

My mom had four kids at the time--she was going to get her tubes tied. But two girls appeared to her in a dream, saying, "If you don't have us, you'll have to adopt us, because we are supposed to be in your family."

So she didn't get her tubes tied. And later she had me, and then my sister.









Recently I had a very vivid dream that I have two baby boys--but I only have one baby boy! (And a 5 yo. girl). I even got up looking for my "other" baby, still in my dream-like state.

I'm wondering if my baby was supposed to have a twin, and didn't, or if I'm supposed to have another boy!


----------



## Melinda77 (Feb 3, 2002)

Mine is kinda sad









First, you need to know that 4 months after ds was born, my grandfather was diagnosed w/pancreatic cancer, and he died when ds was 7 months old, and my grandmother misses him terribly and longs to die to be with him.

Ok, so late spring I told my mom that dh and I were going to have the IUD removed soon to ttc #2. Sometime in Junes she was talking to my grandmother (she calls her every morning) and grandma related her recent dream - in her dream a light came to her and she thought "FINALLY! I'm ready!" but the light spoke and said basically "not yet" but told her that her time was coming soon, and she would be prepared because her granddaughter was going to have a girl and she (grandma) would be released 7 months later. I called my mom that same day to say the IUD was out and I thought I was pg - my mom was so convinced it had to be true that we even bought some maternity clothes that day, and sure enought the one u/s I had confirmed what grandma said, we're having a girl. Now, I know it sounds morbid, but I think if all comes to fruit my grandma will be happy to leave this life, as sad as that will make me.


----------



## Moon (Nov 25, 2001)

I dreamt of Sophie long before she was born. I was just seeing Joe, we hadn't moved in or gotten serious with each other, but I dreamt of her, in a baby carrier on my chest. I saw her face, and her hair, which was like his. I was wearing a summer dress, and I was surrounded byy my friends.

I told Joe about the dream, and we refered to it a couple of times. We both thought having a baby wasn't in our cards.

So when I held a little red haired BOY at the same house, in the same way, under the same circumstances, I thought, ok, this is what I was dreaming, and I told him, and made jokes about him being "off the hook". No dress, no carrier.

Last summer I returned to that house, and was in the same circle of friends, wearing a summer dress that makes me feel wonderful, with my glorious baby in her carrier on my chest, and she looked up at me, and _smiled._ Joe's smile. And I realized that this was the dream I'd had. Four years ago.

I also dreamt of my Grandmother's death, a year to the day *before* it happened. That was horrible.


----------

